# Throttle bodys



## sealick (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello to all.
I recently installed a 1982 Z22E 200sx EFI assembly to my 83 KC ST 4x4 with the Z24. I've acquired a VG30E throttle body to replace (upgrade) the smaller 200sx TB. I know I have to 'aug' out the stock sx IM to compensate for the larger VG TB..... the problem is that the VG has 6 wires for the throttle switch and my 200sx (wiring) has only 3. Will it work if the extra 3 wires on the VG are eliminated.....and or will my ECU still 'pickup' the idle and full (35 degree) throttle positions?
Thanks.....any input is much appreciated.
Doug.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

